# Generator Help



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Generator Auto Switch thinks I am without power and turns on the generator even with good power at the house.

Needs a tune up too.

16kV Generac air-cooled.

Anybody service these on here?

West side of P'cola in Perdido Bay Golf Club.



Jim


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Give me a cal Jim. I have installed many of these and service them regularly for folks.
The Hired Hand
Mark Summers
377-4396


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 12, 2008)

*Generator service & warranty for most brands*

Seville Power Equipment
2601 N. 12th Avenue
Pensacola, Fl. 32503

Seville Power Equipment Company is an authorized Generac Service Center for standby units up to 150KW. We also perform warranty service on all brands of RV generators and almost all brands of portable generators.

Go to www.sevillepower.com, click on the "service" tab, click on the "schedule service" tab and fill out the service info. Our service manager will contact you on Tuesday to set an appointment to repair your generator. We only use OEM parts. 

Jim Brazil
Owner, Seville Power Equipment

850.432.8856
[email protected]

www.sevillepower.com
www.sevillepoweronline.com


----------

